# Laparoscopic Anti-Reflux Surgery



## Burpee (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi, Has anyone had Laparoscopic Anti-Reflux Surgery?Doctors said it is the only way to control the acid in my stomach and might help my burping.Has anyone experienced this procedure dont particularly like being cut up, is it worth it.Doctors are not that confident as if it is hit or miss.thanks


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

i have been waiting many months to see a surgeon about this procedure and will keep you posted..... have been taking ppi's for 10 years and am starting to think the lower acid causes more problems than you could realize....maybe even ibs....or at the least, sibo...... anyway am now on zantac 300's and working hard on reducing the belly fat which aggrevates the reflux. having ibs-d and reflux makes life tough! brian in canada


----------

